# Traumeel and Zeel



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Homeopathics are very safe and I use them routinely with our dogs. I use Traumeel if one of the dogs "overdoes it" and is a bit sore after exercise. 

Here's how I give the tablets: Take 2-3 tablets, put them in a spoon and crush with another spoon. Then simply open your dog's mouth and place the powder on the tongue.

In severe cases (limping from a sprain, for instance,) I give 2-3 tablets every 15 minutes until the symptoms are eased.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never heard of these. Where do you get them?


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> I've never heard of these. Where do you get them?


I actually heard of them when I searched here on the forum. They are human meds, but also safe for dogs from what I read. I ordered them online. Should be coming in the mail any time now. I will have to report my results.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

You can get homeopathic remedies at many health food stores, the Vitamin Shoppe, or at big natural supermarkets like Whole Foods. Or, yes, you can order them online too. (There is also a Traumeel ointment/cream which you can apply topically.)


----------

